# The Reptile Family (Warning, snake pictures)



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thought I'd introduce the other part of the family. 


First, my most recent addition to the family, a 5 1/2 month old ghost corn snake named Ryuk. He's an awesome little guy, lots of personality.

He's also turning into a very pretty boy, this is a picture of him around 4 months old.








And right at he turned 5 months old.








And his color now at 5 1/2 months.
































More?

























And my other girl, she's 2 1/2 years old, a high yellow Leopard Gecko. She's a nice gal, but I got her when I was still new to reptiles and ignorant and got her from a pet store. I have suspicions she may be wild caught due to her temperament. Love her all the same.
She likes to torture Dakota

























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Gorgeous corn snake! I love those little guys. I have three right now, along with 2 crested geckos, 13 tarantulas, and a Green Tree Python. Reptiles are the greatest!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you! He's spurred an addiction that's for sure, I just can't add anymore to the family right now. Hopefully after I get more experience under my belt I would love to own a Carpet python and a Green Tree Python. Speaking of green trees, are they as cranky as they say?


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Snakes have personalities? Really? Interesting. Your critters (can I say that?) are beautiful. Love the colors of both the Gecko and Snake. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Cschmidt88 said:


> Thank you! He's spurred an addiction that's for sure, I just can't add anymore to the family right now. Hopefully after I get more experience under my belt I would love to own a Carpet python and a Green Tree Python. Speaking of green trees, are they as cranky as they say?


Corns are so easy to take care of and so friendly. We're going to be getting more when we finish building our racking system. 

And ours is absolutely cranky as can be. She's just a yearling and is of the Biak locale, which is known for being more aggressive. Stunning animal though. She perches where we can see her, unlike the corns that hide most of the time. But she tries to kill us every time we open the cage. 

I'll try and find some good pics of them in a sec.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

KSdogowner said:


> Snakes have personalities? Really? Interesting.


Oh yeah! Corns are the greatest. So cute. I usually do my homework with one of our boys in my hoodie pocket. They really are the best.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Oh yeah! Corns are the greatest. So cute. I usually do my homework with one of our boys in my hoodie pocket. They really are the best.


Yup! My little guy is very curious and devious. He'll crawl behind my neck and curl up in my hair and peep out and watch me work. It's kind of hard to explain because they're not the same as dogs but they definitely do.

A friend's Burmese Python is a absolute doll. When I first came over to see the animals she was peeping her head out and watching us. When he opened her tank she popped out and just relaxed her head in my hand for pets. She loves attention and will push into your hand for pets. 

Thank you!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Cschmidt88 said:


> Yup! My little guy is very curious and devious. He'll crawl behind my neck and curl up in my hair and peep out and watch me work. It's kind of hard to explain because they're not the same as dogs but they definitely do.
> 
> A friend's Burmese Python is a absolute doll. When I first came over to see the animals she was peeping her head out and watching us. When he opened her tank she popped out and just relaxed her head in my hand for pets. She loves attention and will push into your hand for pets.
> 
> Thank you!


So, they don't bite then? Sorry, obviously clueless about snakes LOL. I don't even know if corn snakes are poisonous. Are they?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

KSdogowner said:


> So, they don't bite then? Sorry, obviously clueless about snakes LOL. I don't even know if corn snakes are poisonous. Are they?


A ticked off corn can, but no they're not poisonous. And corns are known to be generally pretty friendly/easily handled and none of mine have ever tried to bite. The pythons/boas aren't poisonous either, believe it or not. They are just worse to get bitten by because they are larger and stronger with bigger fangs.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

It would be hard to piss off a corn as well, babies can be bitey but that's because their only instinct at that time, besides eating, is to hide. But my little guy will let a 7 year old hold him and he's still not as calm as he'll be when he's full grown.

This picture sums up Fluffy, she's 8 feet long and goes to parties to aww children.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Cschmidt88 said:


> It would be hard to piss off a corn as well, babies can be bitey but that's because their only instinct at that time, besides eating, is to hide. But my little guy will let a 7 year old hold him and he's still not as calm as he'll be when he's full grown.
> 
> This picture sums up Fluffy, she's 8 feet long and goes to parties to aww children.


Aww! I'm thinking of getting a ball python next. I want a bigger snake that's more easily handled then my GTP. 

This is her. Possibly named Eva (Though I'm not sure I like it. She's a bit too crazy for a name that sounds so sweet.)

















This is Nellie. The smallest of the Corns. She's either a normal or a hypo.









Malachai is a Creamsicle. He's stunning in person, but is going into shed in this picture.

















Sebastian is a Candy Cane. Also a fantastic looking snake.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Corn snakes are awesome! I do LOVE ball pythons though. My friend has one, and his name is Little Man. Little Man can be cranky sometimes, when he isn't fed at the end of the week, but other than that he's awesome!! I hope to own my own when I move out, my mom isn't a snake fan.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Aww! I'm thinking of getting a ball python next. I want a bigger snake that's more easily handled then my GTP.
> 
> This is her. Possibly named Eva (Though I'm not sure I like it. She's a bit too crazy for a name that sounds so sweet.)
> 
> ...


I want Nellie!! OMG!! You're lucky to have her, I want a pet snake so bad!! A ball python to be exact!! But I'd take Nellie!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> I want Nellie!! OMG!! You're lucky to have her, I want a pet snake so bad!! A ball python to be exact!! But I'd take Nellie!!


Isn't she so cute! She's the best behaved out of the three of them. She's so super calm and sweet. Love her. :wub:


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a ball python named Oliver =3 I've had him from just after his first shed, and he's a total sweet heart. I would LOVE a GTP. My SO is big on terrariums, and I feel like theirs would be the most fun to set up and look at. Someday!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

iBaman said:


> I have a ball python named Oliver =3 I've had him from just after his first shed, and he's a total sweet heart. I would LOVE a GTP. My SO is big on terrariums, and I feel like theirs would be the most fun to set up and look at. Someday!!!


We really went crazy with our girls set up, but it turns out, most of the natural substrates aren't good for GTP's because it can get lodged in their pits on their face. Newspaper is much safer, but definitely not as pretty.

This was ours before we had to swap to the paper.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Eva is stunning! I really love GTPs, they're one of my favorite species they're just so gorgeous. Little Nellie is adorable, how old is she? I've always admired creamsicles, Malachai looks like he's a stunner. I was considering one in the future, a candycane was also on the list. Looks like a handsome boy!

And I'm definitely wanting a Ball Python, they're awesome snakes. As for larger snakes I don't think I'll go bigger than a Carpet or a Red Tail. I would consider a Burm if I had a spare room xD


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh, how cool! My 12 year old son just got his first reptile, a blood red corn snake. She is kind of cool, I have to admit. She was a little jumpy (and bitey, too) at first. But my son has been handling her several times a day for the past 3 weeks and she is really, really mellowing out. She is a good little eater and has shed once already. She is just a baby, although I forget how old she is exactly. My brother helped my son find a breeder.

My brother has three snakes and wants a green tree python so badly! But he has heard so much about how cranky they are that he thinks it might be a snake that he'll have to admire from afar.
Sheilah


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> We really went crazy with our girls set up, but it turns out, most of the natural substrates aren't good for GTP's because it can get lodged in their pits on their face. Newspaper is much safer, but definitely not as pretty.
> 
> This was ours before we had to swap to the paper.


That's a great setup!! Have you tried the carpety stuff they have? I forget who it's by, but it comes in both brown and green, easy to wash, and looks pretty good. They have it at most pet stores I've been to, cause I was tired of looking at newspaper....=]


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Cschmidt88 said:


> Eva is stunning! I really love GTPs, they're one of my favorite species they're just so gorgeous. Little Nellie is adorable, how old is she? I've always admired creamsicles, Malachai looks like he's a stunner. I was considering one in the future, a candycane was also on the list. Looks like a handsome boy!
> 
> And I'm definitely wanting a Ball Python, they're awesome snakes. As for larger snakes I don't think I'll go bigger than a Carpet or a Red Tail. I would consider a Burm if I had a spare room xD


Nellie is probably about 6 months now actually. She wouldn't eat for a while, so that's why she's so tiny. But she's back on the right track now! 

The Creamsicles are actually hybrid corn snakes bred with rat snakes, so Mal is pretty wild. He's never bitten or anything, but he's much less likely to settle in your hand than Nellie is.

I really want a sand boa too. They're so cute!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

iBaman said:


> That's a great setup!! Have you tried the carpety stuff they have? I forget who it's by, but it comes in both brown and green, easy to wash, and looks pretty good. They have it at most pet stores I've been to, cause I was tired of looking at newspaper....=]


How well does it hold humidity? We have to give her cage a good soak daily, and I'm not sure how well it would dry out. GTP's are only tough in the case that they need really good levels of humidity, but too much moisture can cause respiratory infections.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah that's why I was iffy on getting a creamsicle, I likely won't. Probably a buttercorn instead.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Cschmidt88 said:


> Yeah that's why I was iffy on getting a creamsicle, I likely won't. Probably a buttercorn instead.


They're so gorgeous! I want a Lavender next I think. Bloodreds are stunning too.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> How well does it hold humidity? We have to give her cage a good soak daily, and I'm not sure how well it would dry out. GTP's are only tough in the case that they need really good levels of humidity, but too much moisture can cause respiratory infections.


Hm...I'd have to check. Oliver doesn't need too much humidity, so I'm not sure. It seems to stay wet pretty well though, if that helps


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

You guys are all lucky. I use to be very big into reptiles, especially chameleons, but I slowly got away from them. Maybe when my daughter gets older! In high school we had a reptile club where we went to elementary schools and did presentations. We had at one point over 100 different snakes, many lizards and geckos, an alligator and a gila monster. Actually I talked to the teacher not too long ago and they still have the gila! Oh, and on a side note, no snake is poisonous, they are venemous...sorry pet peeve of mine  LOL


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

iBaman said:


> I have a ball python named Oliver =3 I've had him from just after his first shed, and he's a total sweet heart. I would LOVE a GTP. My SO is big on terrariums, and I feel like theirs would be the most fun to set up and look at. Someday!!!


Lucky, pictures??? I'm going to try and get pictures of Little Man!! Thank goodness for friends who own snakes, such as the ball python. He's fun to hold, and I like it when he holds on to my hand!!



GatorDog said:


> Isn't she so cute! She's the best behaved out of the three of them. She's so super calm and sweet. Love her. :wub:


Yes, she's cute! Very cute indeeed!! I'm getting jelous, lol!!!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

This is him when I first got him (he's maybe 5 or 6 months old)


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

You guys are making me miss my reptiles! I had a red tail boa, ball python and a jungle carpet python. Also had an iguana. 

Right now besides the "normal" furkids I have a spotted salamander named Jorge. We found him in our garage of all places.


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

Lovely reptiles all. I'd like to have something like a corn snake, but I have too many predators in the house now to feel safe for the thing. Same reason I don't have a parakeet or a canary.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Hehehe, if you get a nice wire top, the predators can't get to them. My cat LOVED laying on top of oliver's cage, just chilling out. =] the lids snap on, so it's not easy for them to get out, or something to get in.


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

It would have to be a really tight snap. This is the cat that figured out how to open the cage at the vet's office and was walking around the kennel room when the staff came it the next morning. He just looked up and said, "Where's breakfast!"


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> A ticked off corn can, but no they're not poisonous. And corns are known to be generally pretty friendly/easily handled and none of mine have ever tried to bite. The pythons/boas aren't poisonous either, believe it or not. They are just worse to get bitten by because they are larger and stronger with bigger fangs.


That's a relief LOL. Fascinating. They definitely are beautiful and intense looking. I admire people that have no hesitation handling snakes. It would freak me out honestly. I go as far as looking at the pictures..like here but that's it...safer that way for me LOL. So thanks for sharing your pictures. Very nice!!!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

BlackCat said:


> It would have to be a really tight snap. This is the cat that figured out how to open the cage at the vet's office and was walking around the kennel room when the staff came it the next morning. He just looked up and said, "Where's breakfast!"


These snap on. The only way to get the lid off, is to lift the tabs and slide it off.


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

I love leopard geckos!!! I really would like to have some again someday. I've been dreaming of making a coffee table terrarium/gecko enclosure for years.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

iBaman said:


> This is him when I first got him (he's maybe 5 or 6 months old)


If you don't want him....I'd be glad to take him!! Dang, I want a snake even more now!!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

We to have had our share of reptiles! Funny, I have a pic of our AFT gecko crawling up one of our GSDs side while laying down also. Must say, that is a huge Leopard gecko! Ours never got that big. Never have had snakes. Not sure why, but cannot trust them. Had/have frogs, geckos, bearded dragons, & turtles. 

Very pretty reptiles..........


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> If you don't want him....I'd be glad to take him!! Dang, I want a snake even more now!!!


He's my baby! I had him in the military barracks (where pets aren't allowed) until I was less than a month out from moving off base (about 1 1/2 years)...I was very proud. =]


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

LuvourGSDs said:


> We to have had our share of reptiles! Funny, I have a pic of our AFT gecko crawling up one of our GSDs side while laying down also. Must say, that is a huge Leopard gecko! Ours never got that big. Never have had snakes. Not sure why, but cannot trust them. Had/have frogs, geckos, bearded dragons, & turtles.
> 
> Very pretty reptiles..........


She is indeed a big gal, she's around 9 inches long and her head is over 1inch wide. 
My snake is actually far more tolerant than my leo


----------



## RICO (Oct 11, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Aww! I'm thinking of getting a ball python next. I want a bigger snake that's more easily handled then my GTP.
> 
> This is her. Possibly named Eva (Though I'm not sure I like it. She's a bit too crazy for a name that sounds so sweet.)


Gorgeous GTP! I previously had quite a few reptiles, like over a dozen at one point, I'd post pictures of them, but thats a lot of pics, lol. I have since gotten out of the hobby. I only have one snake left.

We call him Jigsaw, 10ft male albino burmese python.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had to fast scroll passed your snake eek but your gecko is a beauty.

I had 3 leopard geckos, a marble gecko, a bibron gecko and a golden gecko. 

We also had 2 bearded dragons and a veiled chameleon.


----------



## standford (Feb 8, 2012)

Amazing and attractive images................
Thanks.......


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

RICO said:


> Gorgeous GTP! I previously had quite a few reptiles, like over a dozen at one point, I'd post pictures of them, but thats a lot of pics, lol. I have since gotten out of the hobby. I only have one snake left.
> 
> We call him Jigsaw, 10ft male albino burmese python.


He's gorgeous! I love his pattern


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Here's my corn, Orion.2007 Anery Lavender. He'd probably be a little less onery if I handled him more, but I'm tired of him pooping on me every time I get him out LOL. Actually thinking about selling him...roomate has enough baby corns to satisfy my needs. xD


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Kelli's roomate here! xD Decided I needed to contribute. These are slightly older pictures, so they've changed some. May have updates soon.

Soba, '10 Golddust.


















Demeter(Demi), '11 Anery pinstripe, these are from a few months ago. she's got more yellow on her sides now. 


















Poppy, '11 Coral Snow motley


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Absolutely stunning snakes, thank you for sharing <3


----------

